# Wow Power at Chelston M\homes



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Next Tuesday I am having a few bits and bobs done but today, received a brochure from Chelston with a £50 off voucher for Wow Power provided you book before 31 Jan 08 (I assume its 08) This roughly makes the price around £450 and should increase torque and BHP by between 15 and 25 percent. This is good news as I spoke to Van Aarken a couple of weeks ago and their smart box for latest Fiats is not ready yet. 01823 662075 to find out more.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't forget to tell your insurance company that you have had your vehicle modified.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Don't forget to tell your insurance company that you have had your vehicle modified.


Good point. I would have forgotten had you not mentioned it. Cheers.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I shall be at Chelstons on Monday


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> I shall be at Chelstons on Monday


If you could park up for 24hours, I could take you to the garden centre for a nice cup of coffee and a Danish pastry. Even a full English Breaky if you are hungry enough.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pusser, is that offer open to all 2000+ members? :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Pusser, is that offer open to all 2000+ members? :lol:
> 
> Olley


I thought I would start with just 2 and work my way up  However, I am more than happy to serve all 2000 members with tea, coffee and\or soup - meet me at the service department of Chelston and I'll work their free machine.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

but does it affect the warranty?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the offer pusser  

However we hope to be away sometime Mon as we are booked into Cornish Farm (Van Bitz, Taunton) for some shopping in Taunton over the next couple of days. Just wondered if you were arriving Mon ready for Tues in which case we could have said hello and offered you a drink


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Thanks for the offer pusser
> 
> However we hope to be away sometime Mon as we are booked into Cornish Farm (Van Bitz, Taunton) for some shopping in Taunton over the next couple of days. Just wondered if you were arriving Mon ready for Tues in which case we could have said hello and offered you a drink


Well, I know where Vanbitz iz and itz a very well looked after campsite but I expect you have already been there. Mrs Bitz is a very nice lady.  I cannot leave Mon night as I am in Surrey then so that idea is out the window. Say la v . ...

You must visit the garden centres on the A road from Chelston to Taunton especially if you fancy home cooking. Hope to meet you one day soon and have a safe journey down there but watch out for Chief Constables doing 90mph.

(Isn't that sad. I've already mentioned the garden centre)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Got back from Chelston last night - a good 150 mile run with Wow Power installed. I understand the existing software is tweaked. First impressions ....

1... The normal happy speed of around 60mph became 70mph.
2... At 70mph the revs were only 25k. I am sure they were around 30k before.
3...If I am right about the above then I presume there must be a fuel saving which is not claimed by Chelston.
4... If you put your foot down at 70mph there is still loads of acceleration handy.
5... Gear changes appear to be much smoother and less frequent.
6...Even steering and straight lining appears improved but I don't know why that could be. 

In all, I consider £450 well spent but price goes up to £500'ish after Jan 31st. I would also imagine that my experience will be peculiar to my size van and driving style so some probably will do even better and some will do less well.

Norman showed me around their two workshops which were most impressive. I believe I am right in saying that the service bay for doing engine bits holds 15 motorhomes. and has several hoists or whatever they are called. And in the habitation and gadget fitting section I would imagine it holds the same amount, if not more as there are of course less hoists\ramps\hole in the ground things. Sorry to be so technical first thing in the morning. 

Also had the headlamp protectors done and a very smart job it is and not immediately obvious that they are even on there (to me anyway  ). And a beautiful tiny square marked out so even twits like me can at last blank of precisely the right amount of beam to keep the French lorry drivers happy. I will if required by anybody, stick some tape on and take a pic so you can work out exactly where the tape should go. I have also had the lamps changed to those bluish things.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Pusser said:


> Got back from Chelston last night - a good 150 mile run with Wow Power installed. I understand the existing software is tweaked. First impressions ....
> 
> 1... The normal happy speed of around 60mph became 70mph.
> 2... At 70mph the revs were only 25k. I am sure they were around 30k before.
> ...


Pusser

In another life you must've been a BMW driver. :lol:

Andy


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

At 70mph the revs were only 25k. I am sure they were around 30k before. 

If above revs is correct should be 700mph unless they dropped the gearing as well.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Can you tell me what size engine you have. I have the 160 and on my previous van had the torq tech chip which made a big difference. I spoke to Torq tech and they said that they could reprogramme the chip for the new x250 model and it would increase power from 157 bhp to 189 bhp. The 160 has plenty of power but the mpg is rubbish any info would be appreciated.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> . The 160 has plenty of power but the mpg is rubbish any info would be appreciated.


RainDancer, what are you calling rubbish.....please

Carol


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I don't know what revs the were then  only that one needle was in the middle of the 20 and 30 and the other needle was on 70mph 8O 

Van info ... 130 multijet which I think is 2.3 on a fiat motorhome chassis.

I have no idea what my bhp was or what it is now or even what it is  It also says on the brochure that torque is increased 15 - 25% so if you feel your torque isn't torqueing to you straight then another reason to consider Wow Power. 


If anyone needs any further techinical ins and outs, please do not hesitate to ask. :roll: I always feel like a Pork Chop in a Synagogue in this section.  ... and increasingly the same in the politics section.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi carol

My mpg (mile per gallon) is rubbish. My last van which was a tag axle 4500kg 2.8 JTD ducato with the chip I could get 24 to 28 mpg. On this new van which is again a tag axle 5000kg 3.0 ltr ducato I only get 18.5 mpg which IMO is rubbish.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

RainDancer said:


> Hi carol
> 
> My mpg (mile per gallon) is rubbish. My last van which was a tag axle 4500kg 2.8 JTD ducato with the chip I could get 24 to 28 mpg.


You changed your fish and chip shop then? Try Mcdonalds, less salt!

----------------------------------

Just a word of caution, maybe best not to chip them until the warranty has expired, just in case Fiat use it to wriggle, and dont forget to inform your insurance company.

Happy Xmas to all.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> RainDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi carol
> ...


I am sure that is a valid point and one that was made before possibly by yourself. I did check it out and was told that it does not alter any Fiat hardware and it is simply reprogaming existing options on Fiat software or words to that affect. But even so, looking at the way the water ingress was handled I could still be in for a hard time if they chose to be awkward. Insurance company I will check out this morning and come back. Thanks for reminder as I would have forgotten to do this.


----------

